# Ikea Kallax as tank stand?



## HBdirtbag

i've found putting ikea furniture on it's side, isn't always the best, because the true top and bottom dont' have the support or thickness that the true sides have. 

That said, i've always found their stuff pretty sturdy (minus a recent bestas cabinet i put together). So the only way to truly find out is try


----------



## Vancat2

Depends on what kind of risk-taker you are. The furniture is not intended to hold a fish tank.


----------



## OmegaCactus

I used something very similar to that (with only 3 sections, so 2 "supports") on its side as a 20 gallon tank stand for about a year with no issue. Mine came from target (I think) and is just cheap particleboard. It was a little flimsy and would move side to side if bumped. I didn't trust it after awhile and got an actual solid wood stand. I considered adding brackets in the corners to stabilize it, and maybe even some pieces of 2x1 wood wedged in vertically as extra support along the "shelves" - but I'm not very handy and wasn't sure that would turn out ok lol.


----------



## hiimkari29

You have to remember a gallon of water weighs aprox. 8lbs...and any additional rocks/sand/substrate will add more weight. So if you're willing to put 250-300lbs on it then go for it!


----------



## TinyPlants

I'm thinking it won't be anymore flimsy than some of the lower end aquarium stands, tbh. I intend to put some plywood under it so it won't dent the veneer as easily, but I do think I'll try it. We'll see what happens!


----------



## hiimkari29

Post pics and good luck!


----------



## talontsiawd

I had a 12 long on one and I had zero concerns about that. It also was full of vinyl records which are very heavy as well. I don't know how I would feel about a 29 on it, but without much evidence, it seems stronger than the stand I had for a 29 way back. I think it may be pushing it but it might be OK.


----------



## Mumford

Get one or two people to lay on it that so you can test initial weight. If it holds fill and wait a week to see if any sagging occurs. Those will give you a much better idea


----------



## FlyingHellFish

The only problem I see is how you want to position the tank. Think about how much 29 gallon weights with rocks, soil and water. Now picture that, with a Kallax on it's side. You have to reinforce the stand because Ikea uses particle boards and not real wood. Also, Ikea's cheaper brands don't have laminate at the back, but you can do it with an iron and HD's 2 bucks laminate roll. 

I got a 17 gallon on a Besta, it's very sturdy and strong, but I don't think a 29 gallon would work on it.


----------



## TinyPlants

I may add additional framing to the back of it so that at least part of the weight can be off the kallax. If I can take at least part of the weight and put it on plywood to spread the weight better than just the frame of the tank, I think it should be okay.


----------



## FostyTanks

*Progress update?*

How did the reinforcing and setup go for you?

I purchased a Kallax 2x2 I plan on reinforcing, and placing on a lifted box platform for my 20g.


----------



## pauliewoz

FostyTanks said:


> How did the reinforcing and setup go for you?
> 
> I purchased a Kallax 2x2 I plan on reinforcing, and placing on a lifted box platform for my 20g.


I have a 25 gallon on a 2x2 kallax. I reinforced it using heavy-duty metal "L" shaped brackets and it's sitting directly on my hardwood floor.

I've had it like this for about 6-7 months now. My kids sometimes bump it and it doesn't sway. 


FostyTanks said:


> How did the reinforcing and setup go for you?
> 
> I purchased a Kallax 2x2 I plan on reinforcing, and placing on a lifted box platform for my 20g.


I have a 25 gallon on a 2x2 kallax. I reinforced it using metal brackets and it's sitting directly on my hardwood floor.

I've had it like this for about 6-7 months now. My kids sometimes bump it and it doesn't sway.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

